# Ipod Touch tombé dans l'eau, tactile en panne !



## Nba13 (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je possède un ipod touch 8Go 2G.
Il y a un mois mon frère a fait tombé mon ipod dans l'eau quelques secondes et il s'est éteint quelques secondes après.
Depuis hier j'ai recupéré l'affaire.
Donc  l'ipod se charge sur les enceintes, sur le pc, il est reconnu par  l'ordinateur et par itunes, j'ai même réussi à faire la mise à jour du  logiciel en version 4.2.1.
Le seul problème c'est que les boutons et l'écran tactile ne fonctionnent plus.
J'aimerais  savoir si j'achetais un nouvel écran tactile et le bouton "home" sur  internet, si ça ferait remarcher le tactile ou si ça sert strictement à  rien ?
Voilà j'ai besoin de l'avis de Geek sur l'iphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Merci d'avance de vos réponses.


----------



## badmonkeyman (30 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

je te déconseille de faire les réparations toi-même, d'ailleurs je ne suis même pas sûr qu'on puisse le faire soit-même car il faut le matériel nécessaire ... Appelle le SAV d'Apple ou va chez un réparateur/vendeur agréé par Apple.

Si ta garantie est expirée, les réparations te coûteront aussi chers qu'un nouveau iPod Touch.

amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## karlzre (16 Décembre 2010)

Salut,

Je vis en RDC et un pote m'a poussé dans la piscine avec mon iphone en poche... 

J'ai trouvé un gars ici en local qui m'a changé l'écran et le tactile pour .. 200$

a mon avis tu sais trouver la pièces en Be ou FR sans soucis.

J'ai regardé le gars faire et c'est super easy a faire faut juste une pièce très fine pour écarter l'écran sans le casser.

Tu peux trouver un tuto sur le net et j'avais vu sur un site un kit écran+ tactile+ "vitre" complet pour 89 sur un site en Belgique.

Faut quand même l'ouvrir et bien le nettoyer pour être sur de ne plus avoir d'humidité, le gars ici a trempé la plaquette dans du kérozène .... pour enlever l'humidité ...technique africaine


----------



## jcfaggia (16 Décembre 2010)

Nba13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je possède un ipod touch 8Go 2G.
> Il y a un mois mon frère a fait tombé mon ipod dans l'eau quelques secondes et il s'est éteint quelques secondes après.
> Depuis hier j'ai recupéré l'affaire.
> ...



Bonjour,
Si ça peut t'aider, j'ai changé avec succès l'écran tactile. mais l'Ipod n'était que tombé par terre...
Va voir le sujet et bonne chance.
JCF
http://forums.macg.co/ipod/remplacement-vitre-ipod-tpouch-3-a-301122.html


----------

